# Geryi



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Hello Everyone
View attachment 94866


New pix of geryi

Enjoy


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like a cool fish but try to get some more pics.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Thank you. I will try to get more pictures once the geryi has settled in completely.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice Geryi you got there! i alwyas wanted one


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking geryi. They are so pretty and not commonly seen. Show off their beauty and rareness with some more pictures.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice Geryi. Definately regret selling mine.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Geryi are one type of piranha that pictures don't do justice.
They are so much nicer in person than any picture I've ever seen of them.

p.s. 
Nice geryi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

where the hell did you get a geryi from in toronto?????????? how much???

or is this one of gamedogg's?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are sweet ass geryi's


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Those are sweet ass geryi's


thats a reflection, there is just one


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

get more pics!!!!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice Geryi...but yeah definitely get some pics of that beaut.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

we want more pics

nice gery


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish you have there


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Thank you everyone.

The geryi came from belowwater.com


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice looking geryi


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

As mentioned above, more pics please









Your geryi look sweet


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how much did oliver charge ya for him?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how much did oliver charge ya for him?


That's the one thing about Geryi, they are worth every penny when you get them. $200-$300 sounds alot, but worth it.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Thank you everyone.

I have waited along time to get a geryi. Couldnt be happier with this fish. 48" by 18" by 18" tank all to himself.

I will try to get better pictures of him later


----------

